# Just curious



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Since most of the posts on this website is made under the shade tree, would this be a "seemly shade tree"?

I never did quite understand or comprehend what was meant on GW about a "seemly tool-house"


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i don't know what you mean about "seemly " but the shade tree lounge is for folks to get together to talk about anything to do with your yard, tractor, car or truck, the date from hell or anything you would normally talk about with your friends a bull pen if you wish.
Jody


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I know what the shade tree is, I am just curious as to what is reffered to as a "Seemly Toolshed" in the GW forum.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Since the shade tree forum is grouped in with L&G tractors. I thought it was meant for the discussion of topics related to all riding mower type equipment.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

seemly: befitting the proprieties; proper; decorous: appropriately; as per my dictionary

not to be confused with seamy: the side of a garment that shows the seams, the ugly side.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Heck I have one of those books right here and never even thought about looking it up as I took it for granted it wqas a slang or local type word being useds.

Seamy would also include GW or at least the keeper of that forum


----------

